# a clean cage



## Foxday21 (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi, i just want to know how many times i should clean my rat cage, i already clean it 3 times a week, before that i cleaned it once a week on wensdays, now, im 11 in 6th grade while also dealing with a divorce, i might not be happy, but i want my rats to be happy, and i am getting soooo stressed about have to clean my rats cage 3 times a week, it really tiring for me, but i just wanted to know.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Foxday21 said:


> Hi, i just want to know how many times i should clean my rat cage, i already clean it 3 times a week, before that i cleaned it once a week on wensdays, now, im 11 in 6th grade while also dealing with a divorce, i might not be happy, but i want my rats to be happy, and i am getting soooo stressed about have to clean my rats cage 3 times a week, it really tiring for me, but i just wanted to know.


How many rats?
I think 3 times a week may be a bit excessive. 
I do a major clean-up on Saturdays and just sort of "check" things during the week. The two girls in one cage are littler box trained - so it's easier to stay on top of it.


----------



## Foxday21 (Sep 27, 2020)

lfraser06 said:


> How many rats?
> I think 3 times a week may be a bit excessive.
> I do a major clean-up on Saturdays and just sort of "check" things during the week. The two girls in one cage are littler box trained - so it's easier to stay on top of it.


Thank you! i will try to do that, i currently have four male rats that aren't litter box trained, but i am working on training them.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Foxday21 said:


> Thank you! i will try to do that, i currently have four male rats that aren't litter box trained, but i am working on training them.


My two girls that share a cage trained up pretty easy. Or at least Turvy did and by the time Gigi joined us - I think she just followed Turvy's lead.
Suzie, on the other hand, was quite a bit older when we got her and I can't seem to get her to use the litter box at all.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Your cleaning schedule will depend wholly on your individual circumstances. I tend to concentrate on each separate component within the cage and clean those individual things separately. For example, the fabric platform liners get stinky more quickly than the bedding on the floor of the cage. I swap out/wash them at different intervals because they get smelly at different times. Think of it like a house, how often do you clean the toilet versus scrubbing your walls?

It's best to clean before things get smelly but you don't necessarily need to clean the entire cage. Things like hammocks and litter boxes get smelly really quickly and if you just clean those things, everything else might be just fine for several more days.


----------



## Rebecca the Rat Mom (Oct 19, 2020)

I agree with the others in that it really depends on the type of cage setup and how messy your rats are. I do some cleaning every day. My girls use their litter boxes... Those need to be cleaned out every day. I've been replacing the fleece every other day and washing hammocks twice a week.


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

Foxday21 said:


> Hi, i just want to know how many times i should clean my rat cage, i already clean it 3 times a week, before that i cleaned it once a week on wensdays, now, im 11 in 6th grade while also dealing with a divorce, i might not be happy, but i want my rats to be happy, and i am getting soooo stressed about have to clean my rats cage 3 times a week, it really tiring for me, but i just wanted to know.


Wow, divorced at age 11. Its a hard life. Well written for an 11 year old though.
I'm a bit confused by this lol

Litter trays, change out every other days or when getting too pooey
Have a wipe down every couple of days
If you have fleece or other wicking bedding you may need to change them out more regularly
Full clean once a week, deep clean and full pan change maybe once or twice a month depending how messy it is

As a general rule of thumb, I stick my head in the cage, if it doesnt smell too bad then the hammocks etc are probably ok for a bit longer
just wipe stuff down with white vinegar in between really

it depends on how many rats you have, how well litter trained they are (recommend a pee rock!) and what kind of bedding you are using and the size of the cage.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

a1phanine said:


> Wow, divorced at age 11. Its a hard life. Well written for an 11 year old though.
> I'm a bit confused by this lol


I'm sure he meant his parents are divorcing. 

I don't know if you remember, but Foxday21 posted a couple of weeks ago about his sibling harassing his rats. 
From what I remember, he's a relatively new rat owner and is learning how to care for them as he goes.

He does write very well for his age, though.


----------



## icetiger (Jun 9, 2020)

Foxday21 (an amazing title, by the way), I applaud you. Having to go through a divorce (your parents, I assume) and having crazy siblings at a younger age is very hard, so you are brave. But, you are doing a great job caring for your rats. Keep on being wonderful! We've got your back!🐀🐀🦊🦊


----------



## Williamrush (Apr 19, 2021)

Well, in case you actually have more than just 1 or 2 rats, you really have to clean it for at least 2 times a week, in case you only have 1 or 2 rats, than 3 times a week is really ... excessive. I have 2 rats, and I am cleaning their cage 2 times a week actually, and it is kind of ok. I really like my rats, however I hate the mess made by them, and out maid also hates that. She actually hates them as well . It is actually the first maid from House Cleaning Auckland | Book House Cleaners Online - My Maid that is ready to work with us, the other maid agency was kind of ... afraid of our rats.


----------



## Foxday21 (Sep 27, 2020)

Williamrush said:


> Well, in case you actually have more than just 1 or 2 rats, you really have to clean it for at least 2 times a week, in case you only have 1 or 2 rats, than 3 times a week is really ... excessive.


Well, i moved out of my dads house to live in an apartment with my mom! So, i have a $300 cage that my dad bought for me when i first got my rats that we broke in half. one half at my dads house, the other half at my moms apartment. So, now the cage is a lot easier and faster to clean. I don't have fleece on it anymore, mostly because my rats have mites. (i have bedding for their sleeping areas and change it every two days when i clean the cage, and i put extra virgin olive oil on them to sufficate the mites.)


----------



## Foxday21 (Sep 27, 2020)

Foxday21 said:


> Well, i moved out of my dads house to live in an apartment with my mom! So, i have a $300 cage that my dad bought for me when i first got my rats that we broke in half. one half at my dads house, the other half at my moms apartment. So, now the cage is a lot easier and faster to clean. I don't have fleece on it anymore, mostly because my rats have mites. (i have bedding for their sleeping areas and change it every two days when i clean the cage, and i put extra virgin olive oil on them to sufficate the mites.)


oh! i forgot to say, i have four rats. they are very happy.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

My 5 have two litter boxes, so I clean those every other day. I pick up poops and scoop out obvious potty spots from the floor. But that's because they smell...poopy smell, not urine. Messy boys, peas and kale give them soft poops, and they walk in them and are generally very dirty little monkeys lol


----------

